# Los Cold Cahuamas atacan de nuevo (no apto para Tacu)



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Me da hueva postear la reseña.... pero dejare que las fotos hablen por si mismas.

Rica rodada, algunos componentes se rindieron en batalla y todo estuvo de lo mas divertido...

Mencion honorifica para Edgar (aka Buzz Lightyear, porque no vuela, pero cea con estilo) que azoto como tres veces, incluyendo una en que se llevo de corbata a Jorge por querer agarrarle el trasero (no pregunten).









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Conque agarrandose el trasero eh? No seria mejor nombre Los Ghey Cahuamas?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

damn!

todo iba muy bien...hasta las fotos de gente meando...para qué queremos ver eso? :yikes:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Conque agarrandose el trasero eh? No seria mejor nombre Los Ghey Cahuamas?


Tu que haces en este thread?? Puras fotos de trails repetidos y aburrido XC... :nono:

hushale... hushale...

Cris... No es gente meando, es gente en contacto con la naturaleza...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Cris... No es gente meando, es gente en contacto con la naturaleza...


ah ya veo.... están ayudando a la fijación del nitrógeno :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

¿que onda con el rayo flojo y el cuerno roto?

Que tanto rodaron?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> ¿que onda con el rayo flojo y el cuerno roto?
> 
> Que tanto rodaron?


Rayo... el Tocky Rene con la tecnica que lo caracteriza, se comio una linda zanja y revento el rayo.

En el incidente del trasero, Buzz Lightyear y Jorge se cayeron y se rompio el cuerno e hizo crema el poste.

Rodamos La Mina a Espiritu Santo y de vuelta por el bosque... creo que son como 30km.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Ahhh the english translation... " a bunch of retarts and morans peeing into the bushes "


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp no prefieres rodar mañana Martes?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Warp no prefieres rodar mañana Martes?


Trabajo, mi estimado... Si no, con todo gusto. :bluefrown:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Ahhh the english translation... " a bunch of retarts and morans peeing into the bushes "


That's what MTB is all about!! :thumbsup:

The more morans, the merrier...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

MMM.... pues ya veremos entonces.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

jajaja la 5ta foto
"miren que malote soy"


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> jajaja la 5ta foto
> "miren que malote soy"


No sabes reconocer un rictus de dolor???
Tu crees que a mi edad se sube con facilidad???

Inchis chiquillos... :nono: :nono:

We started from 9:30am and rode over La Mina, then through the forest and up to Espiritu Santo. We had a rest stop there for refueling (read: we had a few beers there) and headed back to the cars through the forest again, but now over a different route and over Peras.

The ride wasn't that long, but had a really good pace. Wouldn't it be for the mechs we had along the way, we would have arrived earlier than the 1:45pm we did.

Rocky_Rene swallowed this ugly gutter with the front and pinched flat the front and broke the spoke we see in the pic.

While going down from the forest to the dreaded "Eses" climb, Edgar had not better idea than grabbing Jorge's arse... don't ask. I think they were writing the new version of Brokeback Mountainbike. Thing is the bar ends of Edgar got tangled with Jorge's arm and they both went down. If you've ridden this trail you'll remember it's not really slow and both came out banged and Edgar's bike took the worst of it breaking the bar end, twisting the stem and with a scratch on the top tube.

Uneventful ride for the SB... The crank seems to be fine after it came loose last week and save for a few creaks here and there by the end of the ride because of the dusty environment the bike is holding up like a champ.

Nevegals aren't the best thing since sliced bread and I happen to prefer the Rampage.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Warp:
a que nivel de travel llevas tu PIKE?
y como lo sentiste despues del servicio ?
De veras si te convence mas que tu querida AM1?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Race Face X-Type interface sucks major bawls... you must know about it Warp!

Todays ride was good, short but good


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Warp:
> a que nivel de travel llevas tu PIKE?
> y como lo sentiste despues del servicio ?
> De veras si te convence mas que tu querida AM1?


La uso en cualquier setting que se me antoja, pero debido a la hipoxia, generalmente la dejo en 110mm o 140mm...

Despues del servicio, igual. Practicamente tenia el aceite limpio y solo lo hice para revisar el cartucho de aire.

Ahora tengo un problemilla con un ruidito en el cartucho cuando inicia el viaje y cuando se termina de estirar, solo a 140mm de viaje... Nada que afecte al funcionamiento, pero como shinga...

Salvo por los ruiditos, me gusta mucho mas que la AM1. En buena parte es cuestion de geometria porque la Pike se lleva muy bien con la Switchblade. Tal vez quede un poco corta para tu Foes, porque es 10mm mas corta que la AM y se siente incluso mas corta que eso... es raro.

*Tacu...* Past my initial rant-process, I've came to terms with the cranks. The design doesn't suck... but certainly requires more attention. Bear with me.

There are a couple spacers that if the crank is not properly tight, they can wear a bit and cause play. You can verify if the cranks are correctly installed by tightening the crank down, then remove the 10mm cover and then the main bolt. If the splines of the axle are flush with the splines on the crank, then you have insufficient preload on the bearings and you need another spacer.

It's just a matter to pass an allen wrench each month to verify torque.... something one SHOULD do disregarding of brand/model/type of crank. I've learned that when it comes to cranks, when you discover a mistake usually the part is fubar because all your weight and then some falls is supported there. So, I revise these parts periodically no matter the type of crank.

Failure to understand how they work and that you need to pay attention will lead to destroyed cranks. Shimano design is better, but that doesn't mean RF cranks suck.

I have ridden these cranks for over one year and a half through really crappy conditions (this summer was one of the ones I've ridden the most and all of those rides saw tons of muck, water and sand) and they have been just fine. It was just plain negligence on my side not to check a single stupid bolt. Bearings are fine. No drag, no play, nothing.

Rings are stupidly fine after all the crap they've taken. That granny should be made out of tool-grade steel, because the dang ring has taken more kms than the rest and there's no sign of wear (for the miles they have).

How's the Roco doing?? Fine tuned yet?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Its getting tuned yet, but I need a decent two step shock pump so I don't loose air while removing the pump. I used Ritopc's Fox pump and it didn't work that well, then I used a Scott two step pump and it was golden.

Rebound and compression are almost done, I need to fine tune the compression a little bit and plushen the 66 a bit more, but I feel it very good in medium drops/bumps and curves.

Roco felt better in the small stuff today..  Maybe it's breaking in... who knows


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Its getting tuned yet, but I need a decent two step shock pump so I don't loose air while removing the pump. I used Ritopc's Fox pump and it didn't work that well, then I used a Scott two step pump and it was golden.


Commonly, the air you hear hissing is air from the pump's hose, not from the shock. If your valve is a normal Schrader, don't sweat it. It's indeed air from the hose.

If you still think you're loosing air while connecting/disconnecting the pump, try this... Get a valve core remover and move the valve core so it's almost flush with the valve body. Check for leaks putting some saliva there. Try getting a couple valve cores more from any Vulcanizadora (ask for short ones or get them off any tyre tube, or take one off your most hated neighbour's car  ). Some have the stem longer than others so some work better than others.

Best of luck!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Commonly, the air you hear hissing is air from the pump's hose, not from the shock. If your valve is a normal Schrader, don't sweat it. It's indeed air from the hose.
> 
> If you still think you're loosing air while connecting/disconnecting the pump, try this... Get a valve core remover and move the valve core so it's almost flush with the valve body. Check for leaks putting some saliva there. Try getting a couple valve cores more from any Vulcanizadora (ask for short ones or get them off any tyre tube, or take one off your most hated neighbour's car  ). Some have the stem longer than others so some work better than others.
> 
> Best of luck!


I know what I'm talking about, and I can assure you it was the pump because if I inflated to 200psi the reservoir and when I watched the gauge carefully I could see the pressure decrease slowly. Then I removed the pump and PRESSURIZED air would escape the shock (loud hiss). This wouldn't happen with the two step pump.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

El recorrido de hoy fue corto, pero perrisimo para mi. Falta de condición, y sobrepeso hicieron que tuviera que caminar gran parte del recorrido. Además, la cinta teflon para el arreglo temporal del bushing valio en el primer DH y la bici se sentia como que estaba floja y parecia matraca. Fue mas un tema mental que real. Y, para acabarla de amolar, la vez que cambie los baleros estube jugando con los settings del shock y horquilla y se sentia horrible!!!!.... fue bueno regresar a la montaña, pero no lo disfrute tanto como me hubiera gustado. 

en cuanto a la Tosa Inu, se ve mucho mejor en persona que en fotos. Cuando la pedalee en subida parecia rigida, sin embargo la parte trasera permanecia pegada al suelo. Lo que sentí raro, no se si es una marca del vpp, fue como si la llanta fuera de chicle o tenía demasiada baja presión. La sentí un poco más pesada que la mia, en el sentido como que me costaba mas trabajo hacerla avanzar. La bici es por mucho mas ligera que la six peso. Ahora que lo pienso, podria ser el feedback de la cadena que si bien hacía que se quedara pegada como loca, me robaba un poco de fuerza.

No la pude probar en terreno agreste de bajada, pero tengo la impresió que se comporta mejor que la six ya que es mucho, pero mucho más, plush que la norco.

Warp, del jueves no creo que te pueda echar la mano. Pese al tamaño de la cajuela, la norco ocupa mayor parte de ella. Tal vez una opcíon, que pudiera ser viable, es darle un ton a tu esposa en la mañana y quedarte tu con la rata en el día; casi no hay tráfico. Espero cerrar pronto el asunto del rack, por que esta cañon meter la cleta a la cajuela, esta no es una ML.

En fin, estamos en contacot para el jueves. Tengo que ver que pex con mi esposa a ver si me da permiso de ir . El domingo si es un hecho.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I know what I'm talking about, and I can assure you it was the pump because if I inflated to 200psi the reservoir and when I watched the gauge carefully I could see the pressure decrease slowly. Then I removed the pump and PRESSURIZED air would escape the shock (loud hiss). This wouldn't happen with the two step pump.


Then yeah, it could be the pump... If the pressure on the gauge was dropping, then you have air escaping from somewhere and it could be just a damaged pump head on Rito's pump.

But I don't see the need of a two-step pump. Only cases where one is needed is when the valve core is not properly set-up (valve core too far in/out). They're nice to have, though.

Get the Topeak DXG if you go that route.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Warp, del jueves no creo que te pueda echar la mano. Pese al tamaño de la cajuela, la norco ocupa mayor parte de ella. Tal vez una opcíon, que pudiera ser viable, es darle un ton a tu esposa en la mañana y quedarte tu con la rata en el día; casi no hay tráfico. Espero cerrar pronto el asunto del rack, por que esta cañon meter la cleta a la cajuela, esta no es una ML.
> 
> En fin, estamos en contacot para el jueves. Tengo que ver que pex con mi esposa a ver si me da permiso de ir . El domingo si es un hecho.


No hay tos... Tengo la Rata disponible!! Mi esposa trabaja el Jueves, asi que tengo el dia libre. :thumbsup:

Nadamas nos ponemos de acuerdo para vernos en algun sitio y seguirte, porque nunca he manejado para alla.

Si no puedes, no te apures... La Tosa Inu no se va a ir,, o si, Tacu?? 

El domingo estoy fuera... Viene mi abuelo y tengo que atenderlo.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

It's nice to have a two step pump indeed, and I will probably get one of those two step Scott pumps, which more or less looks like this. Anyway, bottom out pressure is a one in a lifetime adjustment, I need a new pump for fine tune it if needed and to adjust the 66 again.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah the VPP used in the Tosa Inu is crazy. When pedalling seating down you don't feel or see the shock moving, but off the saddle it bobs a lot (I never sprint uphill anyways!)

And yes, the VPP seems a bit more plush on medium and big stuff compared to the Six's Horst Link, and one thing that matters a lot is the shock and travel. Having a DHX 3 vs. a Roco WC is quite a big difference. I still believe that Horst Link is more active in the very small bumps compared to most suspension designs.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> No hay tos... Tengo la Rata disponible!! Mi esposa trabaja el Jueves, asi que tengo el dia libre. :thumbsup:
> 
> Nadamas nos ponemos de acuerdo para vernos en algun sitio y seguirte, porque nunca he manejado para alla.
> 
> ...


Buaaaa, me gustaria ir el jueves..... inche gripa!

Mañana les aviso. A que hora piensan verse?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> No hay tos... Tengo la Rata disponible!! Mi esposa trabaja el Jueves, asi que tengo el dia libre. :thumbsup:
> 
> Nadamas nos ponemos de acuerdo para vernos en algun sitio y seguirte, porque nunca he manejado para alla.
> 
> ...


Vale, te hablo mañana para avisarte y ya sea ponernos de acuerdo en algún lugar, o te doy instrucciones precisas de como llegar.

Tacu, ya ni la ching.....$%&... ya te echaste mi preciada bomba!!!! j/k. .Ya en serio, te quedaste también con el adaptador para la zocchi verdad?

Y cuanto cuestan esas bombas scott?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Having a DHX 3 vs. a Roco WC is quite a big difference.


Rito... you need to break down that baby and give it some love and care. Fresh oil, maybe swapping a couple shims, etc....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si me quede con el adaptador de Zoke.... y no fue mi culpa que estuviera tan chafa  jajajajaja

Mi bomba Marzocchi estaba de webos, que mal que me la robaron....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Rito... you need to break down that baby and give it some love and care. Fresh oil, maybe swapping a couple shims, etc....


is that a jonb you feel comfortable doing? I mean without having an "UPSS" moment and leaving me with out a shock for a while. I know it needs service, but sending it to push seems quite expensive for the moment.

No that I don´t trust in your skills/knowledge, but the stakes are high.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I would leave that Fox alone, from what I've read it is quite tricky. Maybe send it for fresh oil to Fox Aguascalientes, or are you such a shock master Warp???  Kidding..

Btw Ritopc your air pump needed some lubrication inside, the o-rings were VERY dry. I took care of it though...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> is that a jonb you feel comfortable doing? I mean without having an "UPSS" moment and leaving me with out a shock for a while. I know it needs service, but sending it to push seems quite expensive for the moment.
> 
> No that I don´t trust in your skills/knowledge, but the stakes are high.


You have the DHX-3, right??

I think that one has not adjustable pressure, has it??

In that case, you're better off getting it serviced by someone else. I just remember that the DHX-3 is pressurized with N2.

However, you can retrofit the DHX-5 IFP cover and then I'd get into it. I don't have the equipment to fix an N2 loaded shock.

If you can set the reservoir pressure, I can service it. It's not difficult, not more than my Roco or my 5th Element.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Btw Ritopc your air pump needed some lubrication inside, the o-rings were VERY dry. I took care of it though...


Pumps use dry lubrication and use some anti-seize compound... Molycote we call it in industry. They're supposed to be "dry".

If it still works, then no harm done. But those pistons are dry lubed.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks Tacu!


Well, it seems after all Warp isn´t the "all mighty".


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

They use lubrication, my Marzocchi pump used some lubrication and I've seen pumps stop working properly because the o-ring dries off and breaks.

Don't worry, I used a special kind of lubrication (SIN ALBUR) and it works MUCH better than before.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> You have the DHX-3, right??
> 
> I think that one has not adjustable pressure, has it??
> 
> ...


That is what I read about it. Oil change is okay, but then you need a good moto shop which can charge the shock with some N2.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Well, it seems after all Warp isn´t the "all mighty".


Nope... I'm just above you humans, but not all mighty! 

Order the DHX 5 IFP cover assembly... Then I can break into it and you'll be able to adjust it like a DHX 5.

I just checked... the DHX 3.0 HAS adjustable Boost Pressure... it can be serviced at home. I can do it. It's not as easy as a fork, but it's not rocket science.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Nope... I'm just above you humans, but not all mighty!
> 
> Order the DHX 5 IFP cover assembly... Then I can break into it and you'll be able to adjust it like a DHX 5.
> 
> I just checked... the DHX 3.0 HAS adjustable Boost Pressure... it can be serviced at home. I can do it. It's not as easy as a fork, but it's not rocket science.


Ha.. forgot to tell you, it indeed has adjustablle boost presure. So, can you do it? 100% sure? after all you could go back to your all mighty status.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> is that a jonb you feel comfortable doing? I mean without having an "UPSS" moment and leaving me with out a shock for a while. I know it needs service, but sending it to push seems quite expensive for the moment.
> 
> No that I don´t trust in your skills/knowledge, but the stakes are high.


Hey, what's a mech to do without any Oooops! moment? Probably the guys at Push think they should have named themselfs 'Ooops'.. wait, that's what Warp's going to name his company for fork/shock sevicing, 'Oooops inc.'.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Then you just need to dissemble, drain and clean, submerge in oil, close and pump it up right?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Then you just need to dissemble, drain and clean, submerge in oil, close and pump it up right?


Yeah, pretty much.

Not even submerge in oil if you know what you're doing. Not that I know what I'm doing most of the time... 

Rito... yes, I can do it. 100% sure.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Yeah, pretty much.
> 
> Not even submerge in oil if you know what you're doing. *Not that I know what I'm doing most of the time*...
> 
> Rito... yes, I can do it. 100% sure.


Yeah, servicing a shock after a couple of wine bottles or caguamas may not be such a good idea after all....


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah the VPP used in the Tosa Inu is crazy. When pedalling seating down you don't feel or see the shock moving, but off the saddle it bobs a lot (I never sprint uphill anyways!)


I wonder why you call VPP to the Cypox suspension that DC uses. It looks very similar... but once in a forum... I guess around here, some guys thrashed with posts a thread until DC didn't know how to answer. "Works similar" "but is not the real thing". Oh well who cares! For what a DC frame costs I think is a killer deal!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> I wonder why you call VPP to the Cypox suspension that DC uses. It looks very similar... but once in a forum... I guess around here, some guys thrashed with posts a thread until DC didn't know how to answer. "Works similar" "but is not the real thing". Oh well who cares! For what a DC frame costs I think is a killer deal!


Actually it's more like a Maestro or DW suspension... By definition the VPP has counter-rotating links, that's how Giant escaped from Santa Cruz.

And by strict definition is nothing more than a four bar linkage.

What it really matters is that the bike rides like a dream, not the silly name whomever puts on the suspension. :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Its the same focking thing you know? Just flip the link and attach it to the top tube and voila! VPP!
It's just a rearward wheel path with rising rate and a virtual pivot point.... and indeed it would be closer to DW Link. 

And btw, Cypox Project is the evolution of the first Karpiel VPP design used in the Disco Volante. All these designs are just a four bar, just that the "chainstay" was minimized into a small link by moving the pivot very close to the main triangle :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Its the same focking thing you know? Just flip the link and attach it to the top tube and voila! VPP!
> It's just a rearward wheel path with rising rate and a virtual pivot point.... and indeed it would be closer to DW Link.
> 
> And btw, Cypox Project is the evolution of the first Karpiel VPP design used in the Disco Volante. All these designs are just a four bar, just that the "chainstay" was minimized into a small link by moving the pivot very close to the main triangle :thumbsup:


lo mismo no es lo mesmo...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Its the same focking thing you know? Just flip the link and attach it to the top tube and voila! VPP!


Not really... the trajectory of the upper link is very different (arch going upwards instead of going downwards), so it pulls the rear triangle in a different way. The instant center path is different and the wheel path is different.

At any rate, geometry, quality of the build and shock performance is far more important.... La Perra looks is very well done, has great angles and you put an incredible shock. It should ride like a dream! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Not really... the trajectory of the upper link is very different (arch going upwards instead of going downwards), so it pulls the rear triangle in a different way. The instant center path is different and the wheel path is different.
> 
> At any rate, geometry, quality of the build and shock performance is far more important.... La Perra looks is very well done, has great angles and you put an incredible shock. It should ride like a dream! :thumbsup:


Whatever.... someone needs new batteries for the sarcasm detector.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Fight ... fight!!!
Lovers fight!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Gauss haven't you learned anything? "Fights" between Warp and me are as common as sunrise and dawn.... keeps the forum active


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Gauss haven't you learned anything? "Fights" between Warp and me are as common as sunrise and dawn.... keeps the forum active


Beyotch slapping at its finest.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Gauss haven't you learned anything? "Fights" between Warp and me are as common as sunrise and dawn.... keeps the forum active


I know I know!
Just keeping the forum further active!

Things between you and Warp are not a secret!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> Beyotch slapping at its finest.... :thumbsup:


Alright alright, I won't be snoopy again. :lol:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Gauss said:


> I know I know!
> Just keeping the forum further active!
> 
> Things between you and Warp are not a secret!


I'm detecting jealousy...


----------

